

Math-hattan: How math lovers see the City - bootload
http://www.newyorker.com/talk/2009/08/03/090803ta_talk_paumgarten

======
profquail
I'll be honest...I was thinking it was going to be an article about the
Manhattan norm (a.k.a. the Taxicab norm) at first:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norm_%28mathematics%29#Taxicab_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norm_%28mathematics%29#Taxicab_norm_or_Manhattan_norm)

------
madcaptenor
Why does this article have to open with that fake "equation"?

I'm glad to hear the museum project is coming along, though.

------
wglb
I think a math museum is a great idea, but Mr Whitney seems to be represented
as being just a little OCD.

------
elduderino
Is this only a one page article?

~~~
elduderino
Instead of downvoting me can someone answer? Im not sure if i should be
looking for more pages as it is a very short article.

~~~
iamwil
It's a short article.

